# Any Visual Aids For SC Q. 23?



## KMK (Jun 3, 2010)

I am teaching Baptist catechism Q. 22, which is the same as SC Q. 23. Does anyone use visual aids or charts for teaching the threefold office of the Redeemer? (I don't want to reinvent the wheel.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have G.I. Williamson's guide for the SC? He has some good illustrations. They're stick figures mostly but I've benefited from some of his illustrations by being able to draw on chalkboards with my limited artistic skills.


----------



## KMK (Jun 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Do you have G.I. Williamson's guide for the SC? He has some good illustrations. They're stick figures mostly but I've benefited from some of his illustrations by being able to draw on chalkboards with my limited artistic skills.


 
I don't, but it sounds like something I need to get.


----------

